
YubiKey as a GCP Service Account Key - dinvlad
https://medium.com/@dinvlad/yubikey-as-a-gcp-service-account-key-255b838a718a
======
dinvlad
As a fun weekend hobby project, I decided to solve a long-standing problem in
secure handling of GCP Service Account keys and 2FA, and publish it as my
first article on Medium.

Please let me know your thoughts.

